# Led worklight



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has found a LED worklight that is as bright as a 500 watt halogen work light. Would like to find one. Tried a 60 led rechargeable trouble light but was now where close to the brightness.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont know if you will find one bandito. They are a different light type and cast different shadows. Good luck with it though.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

imho a halogen is overkill anyway, its the rare job that has that kind of critical lighting


----------

